# Do goats need a friend & what gender is best for a pet



## PiccoloGoat

I have been thinking about getting a miniature goats, and some sites say that you should get it a companion goat to keep it quiet, while some sites say they can be fine on their own. What do you goatsperts say?

Also, what gender is best, just for pets? Should I aim for does or wethers, or are they both good pets? Are does loud when they are on heat? 
Thanks


----------



## keren

Alyssa, generally you want two of them. I usually tell my customers, a single goat is a lonely goat, and a lonely goat is a loud and destructive goat. Especially if you arent there with the goat all the time. 

Having said that, I started out with a single goat who lived in the backyard with my dog and I spent a HEAP of time with him and he was fine. I also have a saanen doe now who I suspect would be perfectly happy if she was a single backyard goat. I think it very much depends on the individual goat and your situation, but the general rule is to get two. 

Both does and wethers make good pets. Wethers are cheaper if you only want a pet. Does are more expensive but will give you the option of breeding, showing and milking later down the track if you decide to do so. You can have a mixed sex pair if you want, a doe and a wether. Some does are loud when they are in heat, but then again some goats are just plain loud ALL the time! lol so again, it really depends on the individual goat (not a very helpful answer I know)

So cool to have you back here again btw


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Thanks for the tips, even though it leaves me still conflicted onder::scratch:

I guess I will get two to be safe, more goats for me 

Thanks it's good to be back


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yep, two goats is better. They're just happier and healthier with a buddy. They can be kept alone, but it isn't good for them.

Wethers all the way! I have a fantastic wether pet and he is my solid rock when my does are in heat :laugh: Does make equally good pets, but wethers tend to be more drama-free, laid back, and extroverted. My wether is a great big lug of a teddy bear. Love him to bits. 

YES does can be loud when in heat! Some does are quiet and you don't notice, some does get grumpy, some get clingy, and some just start screaming. :laugh: Really funny.


----------



## Texas.girl

Nov. 2011 I looked out my kitchen window and there was a doeling walking by. I was never able to locate the owner so I kept her and named her Lawn Mower. We are guessing she was born Spring 2011. Someone finally gave me an abandoned 2 week old kid last May, 2012. So from Nov. through May she lived in my fenced vegetable garden all by herself. When I went outside to work I would let her out to graze and she followed me everywhere I went. When I woud go in the house for any reason, she was crazy--screaming her little head off, running around the house trying to find me, trying to break down the front door. After a week old buck joined us Lawn Mower her behavior started changing. She now has another doe and a buck living with her in a goat enclosure and I can tell she is much happier. We can stay in the house while they are out loose grazing with no problems. They tend to graze near the house but no more trying to break in and all the other problems. Even a baby kid was better for her then being alone. Goats need other goat friends, period.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wow hahaha
Thanks for the advice


----------



## MollyLue9

I totally agree with everyone here. I however started with one doe who I raised from two months old. She is like a dog and since I spend lots of time with her so she has never been lonely or loud. Plus I trust both of our dogs wholeheartedly with her and they stay out together often. The goat thinks she's a dog lol. Just yesterday the hound LET THE GOAT OUT so they could romp around the yard together. It definentlt depends on the situation but if you are SURE you won't want kids milk or to show later I would say a pair of youngish wethers so that they have company and will be opt to be more friendly with each other than if you have a doe/wether combo. Have fun!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Honestly, my wether is the king of all goats, he's everything you want in a pet goat, he's laid back and oh so loving! My doe is great to very affectionate but she's more like a cat and he's more like a dog. He does much better with his tricks as well,gives hoof,stand up, cross under the bridge" my legs". Most of the time all she will do is give hoof, if she feels like it


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I am torn between getting two weathers or a wether and a doe 
It would be fun and a good learning experience to have a Dow and breed her once or twice but maybe I should just get weathers as good playmates and stick with that


----------



## PiccoloGoat

If I eventually move to a big property I could consider getting does and breeding then


----------



## keren

if you arent restricted by money, I would get a doe and a wether, so you can keep your options open, and worst case scenario even if you never breed that doe it really wont matter. but if you dont have a lot of money to purchase your goats, two wethers just for pets will be cheaper

I do think though that you would enjoy getting into the breeding and show scene


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I'm not /too/ restricted, but I'm also not looking for show quality registered ones, so I've gotta find a balance. 
I found an add on gum tree for a set of twins, one doe one wether for only $300 so I'll definitely be checking it out


----------



## keren

I would think you should be able to get a GOOD quality doe/kid, not necessarily a show goat but a good STUD doe, from a registered breeder for around the 300 mark, and a lot of breeders will throw in a wether for free or very cheap if you dont have any other goats and want to get started. I strongly recommend you go to a registered breeder if you can, ESPECIALLY if you decide to go mini goats, you need to understand the registration/heigh recording system as there are heaps of people out there scamming people with so call mini goats.


----------



## keren

post a link to the gumtree ad? I'm curious


----------



## PiccoloGoat

my bad it was a farmstock ad
click

also I found someone claiming to have registered minis, much closer to home than that pair but no individual goats mentioned so we will have to go out and have a look.

click


----------



## keren

hmm. I'd worry about the scurs personally, plus the fact they need taming. jmo. 

remind me whereabouts you are? I might be able to point you to some breeders


----------



## PiccoloGoat

i'm in the western sydney area

I have to ask around but I think there might be some nearby (mulgoa) near my boyfriend because we always see heaps of goats and they look small and lots of places have some for sale 

Just gotta do my research and check out places and stuff. I'm trying not to rush this but it's just too exciting!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Our first two goat a doe and a wether. 
I would see if you could get them from one farm so they know eachother and are already friends. I sell mine in pairs whenever possible for that reason.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Thats what I'm aiming for


----------

